# No access to attic. How can i tell how much insulation i have?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The house I'm living in now also has two low pitched roofs that someone in the past used shingles on.
We need a new roof anyway and I can see some sagging in the sheathing so I'm going to just wait until I redo the roof and pop off some of the sheathing and shoot it in from the top.


----------



## asinsulation (Apr 11, 2011)

do not blindly blow in insulation. It will be a waste of money, time, and potentially cause serious problems. Why not clean out a closet for a day, cut yourself an access panel(near the middle of the house), and inspect. Purchase an 8' piece of trim, tack it up around the area you cut, caulk the outside and weatherstrip the overhand, and close it up. Now you have access whenever you want and you can see what issues you truly need to addess.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would cut a hole or use a fiber optic camera.

They sell them at Home Depot and Lowes. Drill a small hole and start looking around. :thumbsup:


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, or cut a hole and see how much insulation falls in your face, then stick your I-Phone up there and snap away. You could also use a digital camera. Just select timed exposure, AV mode and set your iso pretty high, set your aperature (F-Stop) to like F8 and shoot away.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

asinsulation said:


> Why not clean out a closet for a day, cut yourself an access panel(near the middle of the house), and inspect.


that's what I did in my place. we had no access so I made one. I then discovered we had about 4" of blown in insulation. We're gonna be adding to that ......


----------

